
Linux mobile, daily driver reality check - iBelieve
https://mariogrip.com/2020/01/08/linux-mobile-reality-check/
======
padraic7a
Post about the current reality of Linux mobile phones.

It's written by one of the main contributors to Ubports version of Ubuntu
Touch, and offers some insight into that project.

